# Do you still own your first Mulberry?



## LadyBo

I've been thinking about the Mulberry revolving doors installed in houses the length and breadth of the Mulberry world and wonder how many of us still have our first love?

Mine was a medium choc Agyness which I kept for 3 months, realised I couldnt bear the way the uncomfortable handles constantly fell off my shoulder and I sent her packing and bought a Mabel. I would have kept the Mabel for ever but she faded from glorious denim to a dirty yellowish blue and was euthanised by Mulberry. 

What about the rest of you? Anyone true to their first love?


----------



## Tarababe

LadyBo said:


> I've been thinking about the Mulberry revolving doors installed in houses the length and breadth of the Mulberry world and wonder how many of us still have our first love?
> 
> Mine was a medium choc Agyness which I kept for 3 months, realised I couldnt bear the way the uncomfortable handles constantly fell off my shoulder and I sent her packing and bought a Mabel. I would have kept the Mabel for ever but she faded from glorious denim to a dirty yellowish blue and *was euthanised by Mulberry. *
> 
> What about the rest of you? Anyone true to their first love?






Yes LB my first Mulberry was my Black EW Bays and I still have her. It does have sentimental value to me so I don't think I could ever part with her.

I do have a thing about the Bays style.


----------



## klp0213

Nope.  My first Mulberry was a lovely oak Darwin Emmy.  I loved her soooo much as I'd never spent that kind of money on a bag before.  Then she got some rain spots (despite spraying her with Collonil) and an ink mark on the inside.  From that point on I just couldn't bear to use her again for fear that I was going to ruin her.

Quickly sold Emmy for a well-used oak Phoebe.  She didn't last long in my house either.  And such has been the story of many, many more Mulberry bags since.


----------



## sjmidd

Yes! Having said that I only bought her a just over a year ago! Can't see me ever getting rid of oak bays though. Don't think I would ever sell a bag tbh, I can't be bothered with even working out how ebay works


----------



## mhynne

Yes. My first one is my Chocolate bays. love love love her... 
she's the one who made me fell in love with the brand 3 years ago.


----------



## hipcity99

Well i bought my first one 3 weeks ago an oak EW Bays but all the colour lifted from the piping so i got a refund and got oak Mitzy messenger and i don't think i will sell her.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

yes! i think i win the prize so far for the longest first Mulberry owner....

Got my Black weathered leather jody shoulder in May 2008 and still have her 

She is a tote and a shoulder and with a long strap could be a messenger - my fave type of bag - versatile and.....SQUARE!!


----------



## emilyenglish

I still have 5 bags from 1998-2005 my Mother bought them for me from Shepton.  I can't sell gifts, feel too guilty.  Only ever sold bags that I've bought.
The first was a bucket shaped purple one.  Don't know her name, but I used to get so many compliments.  She looks very sad now.  My Mulberry scotchgrain briefcase is also a love of mine.  I'm a stay at home mother of two now and it reminds me of how I used to be somebody once!!!!!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Yes, my first one was my Chocolate Darwin Roxanne I remember the SA hauling all the chocolate Roxy's from the stock room only for me to choose the first one I'd seen, she has an amazing grain! She'll be 7 years old next month! ..and still going strong! Those were the days


----------



## ditab

My first Mulberry was a Chocolate Elgin in October 2006, half price during a Net-a-Porter flash sale   I would never sell it as it holds so many memories for me (I had just returned to work after having my first baby ).  Plus, I love it - absolutely stunning leather and really easy to use  

I also still have my 2nd & 3rd Mulberries  But then it all started to go a bit pear shaped and I bought a fair few bags that got rehomed - some fairly quickly, others over the next couple of years.

But no, I'd never part with my Elgin


----------



## Indiana

OMG what a memory this has brought back!  I took my first Mulberry - it was a lovely unisex canvas satchel - with me on a grape-picking working holiday to the Beaujolais a hundred years ago.  There I met an extremely handsome and sweet-talking English boy who admired my bag (among other things).  When I got home to Ireland I sent said boy my lovely bag and only found out later that he had swanned off with a Swedish grape-picker the moment my back was turned.  
He married her.  Does that make it OK?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

out run at the first hurdle....

congrats all you older bag owners.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Indiana said:


> OMG what a memory this has brought back! I took my first Mulberry - it was a lovely unisex canvas satchel - with me on a grape-picking working holiday to the Beaujolais a hundred years ago. There I met an extremely handsome and sweet-talking English boy who admired my bag (among other things). When I got home to Ireland I sent said boy my lovely bag and only found out later that he had swanned off with a Swedish grape-picker the moment my back was turned.
> He married her. Does that make it OK?


 

oh the english bummer!

it is slightly better that he married her - but i bet they're divorced now....the bag probably lasted longer than the cliched romance!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I still have my first and in fact all but one mulberry- sold one mitzy tote but have all the others


----------



## Poppy bagfan

PS i gave an ex a canvas briefcase of mine once.....he swanned off with a nanny while i was trying to get back with him. 

it was only from Next tho, so I did not feel too gutted....


----------



## dazzlepuff

No _and_ no.. My first ever Mulberry was a gift (Chocolate Jemma) I used it occasionally but after I purchased Mulberries that was more my style it was never used and I moved it on. The first Mulberry I got for myself, Rouge Noir Daria, had to go back to Mulberry due to peeling issues. I still love Mulberry though!


----------



## Indiana

Poppy bagfan said:


> PS i gave an ex a canvas briefcase of mine once.....he swanned off with a nanny while i was trying to get back with him.
> 
> it was only from Next tho, so I did not feel too gutted....


 

Maybe canvas is the problem, Poppy?


----------



## charliefarlie

Like Dita, my first one was a Choc Elgin half price from NAP in 2007. I kept it until 2010 but sold it as it was just too big for me. The oldest I have now is my 5th Mulberry - my Denim Poppy.

I am generally not sentimental about bags and re-home ones that no longer work for me. I couldn't re-home a gift though.


----------



## nlichtman

Black Darwin Jaquetta and yes still have her 8 years later x


----------



## dazzlepuff

Indiana said:


> OMG what a memory this has brought back! I took my first Mulberry - it was a lovely unisex canvas satchel - with me on a grape-picking working holiday to the Beaujolais a hundred years ago. There I met an extremely handsome and sweet-talking English boy who admired my bag (among other things). When I got home to Ireland I sent said boy my lovely bag and only found out later that he had swanned off with a Swedish grape-picker the moment my back was turned.
> He married her. Does that make it OK?


 
Oh no! That's horrible, and really funny!


----------



## Slowhand

No - it's long gone . 
It was a large dark brown congo saddle bag  that I bought from  John Lewis in 1994 for £180


 I bought  it to match a pair of Russell and Bromley boots. To 'celebrate' wearing leather for the first time in 20 years. I had been a strict veggie and my new BF ( now DH ) encouraged me to splash out with quality to get me back into wearing  leather. 

The bag fell apart as I used it for years & years . I tried to replace it  by buying one on eBay but I hadn't remembered that it came in 2 sizes and it is the smaller version that I ended up with. 

In fact this is how I discovered the forum  when  I was searching for it .


----------



## baglady23

im a newbie so my first was my OS Leopard Alexa Clutch and still love her like the first day we met


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Indiana said:


> Maybe canvas is the problem, Poppy?


 
do you think they'd have stayed if we had given leather??

Ah me.....I did get the most divine leather briefcase for my 21st from my DH no 1.....it is still beautiful...Not Mulberry but as good if not better...


----------



## klp0213

Oh Indi, what a story!

I'm quite pleased to say that my oak Annie has been with me the longest of all my bags - almost a year - followed by black goatskin Bays.  That's quite an achievement for fickle me!


----------



## korzinka

Antique Glace Burgundy Bays, my first love, still with me...
Snake Emmy - second one and loved as much...still with me...

A boy I fell in love when 7 years old - and could never let go! - became my second husband. Still with me!

I CANNOT LET GO!


----------



## Midlands lass

Yes - but then it is not that old as I am a relative newbie.  However, I don't think I could ever part with my oak bays


----------



## metalic glove

My first Mulberry was an AG Black Blenheim. I kept it for 2.5 years, before selling it on Ebay.


----------



## wulie

metalic glove said:


> My first Mulberry was an AG Black Blenheim. I kept it for *2.5 years*, before selling it on Ebay.



that sounds like an eternity in your bag collection MG! :lolots:

I still have my first - a black & white Mabel.


----------



## Fuzzog

My chocolate and chestnut Soho. I bought it out of money I received for Christmas off my parents. I still have it, and I still use it. It looks just as good now as it did when I had it.

I can't remember when I actually had it - years ago, but I'm not sure how many.  I'll never sell it, I'm saving it for my DD - and she's not yet 7!


----------



## Lakrits

My first Mulberry was a Black Branston Scotchgrain Hellier in 2002. Sold her maybee 4-5 years later when I had so many other bags I used a lot more. It was a bit sentimental, but I never regretted it. The oldest one I still have is the choc Ellison, and I don't think I will move her on.


----------



## DoubleDutch

What a great thread! I LOVE you stories.....

My first Mulberry was the Vanilla Alana I tried to ruin the same day I got her! Stayed with me for 4months only an dis now living happily with new mum in Friesland. There's nothing romantic about my story


----------



## hulahoop

My first was black araline.  I kept it for about 2 years I think, maybe more.  She was sold to my mum in the end, so still in the family!


----------



## Ondrea

I still have my first mulberry a stone goatskin roxanne don't think I could ever part with her still looks like new and I even bought her a matching maggie purse for her 1st birthday (it's the same day as mine!) this might give you a clue how she arrived here and now she has two more roxy and two rosie sisters! It's amazing what these bag's get up to in my wardrobe!


----------



## figarogirl

Yes, Oak Mitzy Hobo - still one of my favourites!


----------



## lola73

I paid for a small black Mabel in the .com sale on a weekend in Jan 2010.  The same weekend I bought a black Maggie in the HoF sale.  I was so thrilled to finally bite the bullet and buy my first (and second) Mulberry.  Mabel didn't stay as she was too small for me but black Maggie is still happily with me. So technically the first Mulberry that I bought and held in my hands is still here.

Indiana - what a sad story but very amusing!  Probably felt like a tragedy at the time though


----------



## Lady Farquar

Still have my first Mulberry - choc Roxy, bought from HOF in Dec 2009. Also still have my second bag (Olive Phoebe), but then it gets a little hazy.....


----------



## teddiescorner

My first Mulberry was choco Phoebe. I so desperately wanted that bag! I'd only ever seen her in the campaign pics and I drooled over them. She was bought from SM in the days when they kept a list of hopefuls and would ring you up when they got in what you wanted. It was current season too! She was closely followed by Choco Roxy from the same source after being on the waiting list.  I sold poor Phoebe last year because although I loved her to bits I couldn't keep her on my shoulder and found the opening difficult to access.


----------



## snow spider

Very interesting ladies. I still have my first - but then I only got it last year - choc somerset tote. I like it for going on long journeys with, as it holds loads and I love the colour!


----------



## mymlan

My first Mulberry was choc NVT Bays bought from mulberry.com 2007. I never use it because I have a Darwin choc Bays that I love but that first Bays will stay for sentimental reasons.


----------



## mulberryfloss

My first Mulberry was a gorgeous little lavender Darwin Blenheim, which I bought at Shepton in spring 2006. We were staying in a hotel that night and I remember being so completely thrilled with the Blenheim that I hung it from one of the wall lights on the wall facing the bed so that it would be the first thing I saw when I woke up the next morning! Don't think my DH was too impressed.....

The colour was more pink than lavender, and over the next couple of years I went off pink in a big way so I sold the little Blenheim on eBay (at the 2nd attempt - I chickened out the first time and cancelled the listing!) The lady I sold to was really delighted with her - it was her 1st Mulberry as well - so all's well that ends well.


----------



## tastefashion

I bought my choc tooled bays in 2005 and she's still with me, I love her soooooo much.  She's still my all time favorite bag!


----------



## ratrat

My first Mulberry was Brown Congo Briefcase purchased at Brompton road early 1991.  No longer with me but I still have crochet/keys (good for locking travel bags!) and piece of strap.

(^^ Ohhh tastefashion your Celine luggage is beautiful, Corries has lovely one too - I'm keep looking at the two tone one from time to time...)


----------



## elvisfan4life

RR was that the bag that got blown up???


----------



## TheaBerry

Many good stories here =)

My first Mulberry was the check scarf in approx 2003, first bag was choc canvas Clipper in 2007 first leather was oak Joel in 2009. Small steps, eh?

Still have them all, and they won't be sold either. I'm not a big seller, nor am I a big buyer for that matter


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im with you Thea- wellon the not selling bit- though I dont think I will be buying much anymore either tbh


----------



## lola73

elvisfan4life said:


> Im with you Thea- wellon the not selling bit- though I dont think I will be buying much anymore either tbh



  Nice try Elvis!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Seriously Lola I went to Mulberry Leeds yesterday and could normally spend all day handling and drooling but there was nothing I liked apart from petticoat alexa!! and Im not spending that much on a new bag- I just cant do it


----------



## lola73

elvisfan4life said:


> Seriously Lola I went to Mulberry Leeds yesterday and could normally spend all day handling and drooling but there was nothing I liked apart from petticoat alexa!! and Im not spending that much on a new bag- I just cant do it



Shhh!  Don't tell anyone but I feel the same at the moment.  Nothing is blowing me away or saying "I must have it".  A bit sad really.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I even had a look on ebay- and there was nothing I wanted to even watch let alone bid on- Im clearly not well- how are you feeling lola- keep taking it easy wont you?


----------



## Mette

My first Mulberry was purchased in 2009 and I still have her - a printed oak Bayswater.  I used it today in fact, I really love it.


----------



## TrashedBride

Oh no...don't set me off... :cry:  :cry:  :cry:
Funnily enough, I've just mentioned this in another thread... My lovely little black Darwin Ledbury, bless her, was my first, back in Feb 2007. I'd been in love with Mulberry for sooo many years but never had the courage/cash to take the plunge. But that glorious day, DH did the deed for me and bought me lovely Ledders... Oh, the excitement! I couldn't sleep that night for gazing at her (and sniffing her!) where I'd strategically placed her on the bedside table. Love was too small a word.
Over the years my collection grew, shrunk and grew again, but Leds was always at the heart of it, and used the most regularly. Being Darwin (and lovingly Collonil'd to within an inch of her life) she stood up to anything and still looked beautiful. But about a year and a half ago, a dodgy arm/shoulder meant that she gradually spent more time asleep in her dustie than awake... Carrying her had literally, and sadly, become a pain. 
Last summer, and after only two outings in over a year, I had to face the sad fact that it was time for Ledders to move on to pastures new - I simply couldn't justify keeping a bag I never used. The sentimental value was so great, however, that parting with her was such a wrench - it really upset me :cry: There I go again...
I got a black Darwin Seth instead, and omg I love love LOVE him... So user-friendly, so sturdy, just gorgeous, have used nothing else pretty much since last summer. But every time I see a Ledbury, I well up... I really hope she went to a good, loving home.
:cry:


----------



## lola73

elvisfan4life said:


> I even had a look on ebay- and there was nothing I wanted to even watch let alone bid on- Im clearly not well- how are you feeling lola- keep taking it easy wont you?



I've had plenty of time to look on ebay the last couple of days and I haven't spotted anything either.  I'm taking it easy - no choice unfortunately!


----------



## lola73

TrashedBride said:


> Oh no...don't set me off... :cry:  :cry:  :cry:
> Funnily enough, I've just mentioned this in another thread... My lovely little black Darwin Ledbury, bless her, was my first, back in Feb 2007. I'd been in love with Mulberry for sooo many years but never had the courage/cash to take the plunge. But that glorious day, DH did the deed for me and bought me lovely Ledders... Oh, the excitement! I couldn't sleep that night for gazing at her (and sniffing her!) where I'd strategically placed her on the bedside table. Love was too small a word.
> Over the years my collection grew, shrunk and grew again, but Leds was always at the heart of it, and used the most regularly. Being Darwin (and lovingly Collonil'd to within an inch of her life) she stood up to anything and still looked beautiful. But about a year and a half ago, a dodgy arm/shoulder meant that she gradually spent more time asleep in her dustie than awake... Carrying her had literally, and sadly, become a pain.
> Last summer, and after only two outings in over a year, I had to face the sad fact that it was time for Ledders to move on to pastures new - I simply couldn't justify keeping a bag I never used. The sentimental value was so great, however, that parting with her was such a wrench - it really upset me :cry: There I go again...
> I got a black Darwin Seth instead, and omg I love love LOVE him... So user-friendly, so sturdy, just gorgeous, have used nothing else pretty much since last summer. But every time I see a Ledbury, I well up... I really hope she went to a good, loving home.
> :cry:



That is actually quite sad to read TrashedBride.  It sounds like you really loved that Ledbury - I am sure she is loved somewhere out there and is being used more importantly.  At least you have Seth now as some kind of substitute!    Isn't it surprising how attached we can get to pieces of leather?


----------



## elvisfan4life

aw TB!!! But glad Seth works for you instead- ledders is lovely but not ultra practical for me either- they get a run out in summer and thats it really- handheld is too much of a pain!!


----------



## snow spider

elvisfan4life said:


> RR was that the bag that got blown up???


 

Yipes!!!

TasteFashion - I love Celines too.


----------



## lola73

lola73 said:


> I've had plenty of time to look on ebay the last couple of days and I haven't spotted anything either.  I'm taking it easy - no choice unfortunately!



Actually that is no longer true.  There is something on ebay that I have spotted.  This forum is a goldmine of info!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

tastefashion said:


> I bought my choc tooled bays in 2005 and she's still with me, I love her soooooo much.  She's still my all time favorite bag!



They are absolutely divine x


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> RR was that the bag that got blown up???



Haha yes you remember well!

Re. new Mulberries - what did you think of Cory tote??  I didn't like the blingy plate ones but thought Plum snake embossed one was nice (apart from the price...).  Then I comapred Bal's east west tote on the screen side by side yesterday and Mulberry  ----.


----------



## ratrat

lola73 said:


> Actually that is no longer true.  There is something on ebay that I have spotted.  This forum is a goldmine of info!





TB, oh it's such a sad story...  but I'm sure she is happy elsewhere...


----------



## mssw157

My first Mulberry was the small Jodi shoulder bag in cracked gold, purchased from .com in 2008. I hung on to her until recently, but then realised that I probably used her about once a year and that meant she had to go to pastures new...Can't say I miss her, as we never really bonded.


----------



## lola73

ratrat said:


> Haha yes you remember well!
> 
> Re. new Mulberries - what did you think of Cory tote??  I didn't like the blingy plate ones but thought Plum snake embossed one was nice (apart from the price...).  Then I comapred Bal's east west tote on the screen side by side yesterday and Mulberry  ----.



Is it this one Ratrat?  If it is, I saw it last week and I like it a lot - very simple and classic and the leather was very different to the usual Bal distressed look.  It was smooth and sleek if that makes sense? It did tempt me but I was looking for a cream/beige bag at the time.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...balenciaga-BAL-Z-259817-DBCOK-bags-NAVY/47337


----------



## IWantANewBag

My first mulberry was a pink roxanne that had to be returned to the seller as it was falling apart! Shame as I really liked it xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

RR didnt see a plum snakeskin cory just the ones with the blingy locks and didnt like them at all


----------



## elvisfan4life

IWantANewBag said:


> My first mulberry was a pink roxanne that had to be returned to the seller as it was falling apart! Shame as I really liked it xx


 
off topic- but good to see you- pop to the sofa thread as rumours are abounding of possible indiscretions???


----------



## annaswe

My first Mulberry was a scotchgrain trout bag I saved up for with weekend work, I must have been around 17 then and it was THE school bag to have. No idea where it is now. With a bit of luck its stored in a box at my parents house. I still have another two scotch grain bags and my first leather M which was a
darwin jacquetta I got when it was new-just can't remember when it was. About 7-9years ago?I buff itevery now and then, never use it but can't really part with it. Sentimental value?


----------



## ratrat

lola73 said:


> Is it this one Ratrat?  If it is, I saw it last week and I like it a lot - very simple and classic and the leather was very different to the usual Bal distressed look.  It was smooth and sleek if that makes sense? It did tempt me but I was looking for a cream/beige bag at the time.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...balenciaga-BAL-Z-259817-DBCOK-bags-NAVY/47337




Arrrrhhhhhgggggghhhhh


----------



## lola73

ratrat said:


> Arrrrhhhhhgggggghhhhh


Sorry!!!!!!!  But I cannot tell a lie.  It was very nice!


----------



## Whippet

My first was oak bays in winter 2007, still going strong and looking great.


----------



## metalic glove

> My first Mulberry was a gorgeous little lavender Darwin Blenheim, which I bought at Shepton in spring 2006. We were staying in a hotel that night and I remember being so completely thrilled with the Blenheim that I hung it from one of the wall lights on the wall facing the bed so that it would be the first thing I saw when I woke up the next morning! Don't think my DH was too impressed.....



Love that story, MF!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

MG apart from greta what else has gone I thought there were 13 bags in your sign?


----------



## shopaholicmum

My first Mulberry back in 2008 was a choc Ant which I still have, but funnily enough haven't used for ages so i'm thinking of letting go.  This used to be my fave sling and go bag so it served me well.
My second Mulberry was oak phoebe which I also still have, and am really looking forward to using again in the summer


----------



## pamster

My first Mulberry was a small fuschia mabel in the sale (Jan 10) - don't use it much but still have it


----------



## annaswe

elvisfan4life said:


> Seriously Lola I went to Mulberry Leeds yesterday and could normally spend all day handling and drooling but there was nothing I liked apart from petticoat alexa!! and Im not spending that much on a new bag- I just cant do it



I managed to pop in to Mulberry quickly today and did not see anything  I liked at all- very unusual. Well, petticoat e/w mitzy was nice but wrong colour for me and little blue lily is cute but not sure how it would last. Otherwise the bags looked so cheap against the nice "old style" interior. A few people in the shop but all in the back of the store looking at "old" stuff like bays and e/w bays. I did like the blue trippy tiger scarf- wanted to see the green but the colour was much lighter than on my screen when seeing it on .com. The scarf was still being unpacked so did not see the size of it. Rather pricey in swedish money though...


----------



## Maxmelia

I started my Mulberry "career" only 4 months ago with Tooled Butterfly Bayswater (eBay purchase). Now I'm completely obsessed and have already started selling my old bags (lots of Francesco Biasia, Dumond, Tosca Blu etc.). Nothing wrong with them, but I don't need them anymore. I just want more and more Mulberry bags!


----------



## hipcity99

Maxmelia said:


> I started my Mulberry "career" only 4 months ago with Tooled Butterfly Bayswater (eBay purchase). Now I'm completely obsessed and have already started selling my old bags (lots of Francesco Biasia, Dumond, Tosca Blu etc.). Nothing wrong with them, but I don't need them anymore. I just want more and more Mulberry bags!


 

Me tooo Max, i bought my first 3 weeks ago and now have 5 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakrits

Maxmelia and Hipcity, welcome to the famous slippery slope


----------



## Sterre

I still have my first: large black Mabel...
Never use it, don't even like it because it's not easy to use but cannot let it go! It was a gift from my father and he would not like it.


----------



## TrashedBride

Lola, I know, it's crazy! Well, most people think so, but us lot on here know different... I do get attached to my bags, ridiculously so. All the 'experiences' I have with them - holidays, nights out, day trips - all the memories become wrapped up in them. Seth came on holiday last year and did all my Christmas shopping with me, so already he has lots of good stuff attached to him! But nothing can replicate that special first Mulberry/surprise from DH feeling Leds had :cry:
Elvis, Ledburys are so lovely but yes, pretty impractical! I walk everywhere (don't drive) and always end up carrying shopping bags, so juggling them and Leds was a challenge. She was perfect for more formal occasions, but I don't really go to many of them! In all honesty, I fell in love with her for the life/wardrobe I aspire to have, not the one I actually DO have - glamorous events and 1940s bombshell dresses and the like! Needless to say, sling 'im on Seth fits my ACTUAL life much better


----------



## Pinova

My first Mulberry is Coral Giant Croc Print Bayswater, which I still own. (But she is just over a year old)


----------



## numnut

I too still have my first Mulberry - a lavendar phoebe in pristine condition - brought on a whim following a health scare/operation (pink being an apt colour). Still love it and won't part with it for sentimental reasons. Since then many have come and gone.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Yep I still own my first mulberry a brown Antony which my dh brought to the hospital for me the day after my second dd was born, he thought it would be handy to be hands free pushing the buggy, little did he know his purchase would cost him so much money afterwards!


----------



## maplecottage

Yes and no, my first Mulberry was two bags, black Bays and Choc bays in darwin leather - still have choc bays.

Only used it once or twice but it's a lovely bag.


----------



## lola73

TrashedBride said:


> In all honesty, I fell in love with her for the life/wardrobe I aspire to have, not the one I actually DO have - glamorous events and 1940s bombshell dresses and the like! Needless to say, sling 'im on Seth fits my ACTUAL life much better


 
I have done that many times, not just with bags but with clothes and shoes.  I try them on and imagine myself wearing such and such an item at such and such an occasion - I buy it - but then discover that's not who I am at all.    Nice to know I am not alone!


----------



## charliefarlie

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Yep I still own my first mulberry a brown Antony which my dh brought to the hospital for me the day after my second dd was born, he thought it would be handy to be hands free pushing the buggy, little did he know his purchase would cost him so much money afterwards!



That's so lovely!


----------



## Fixxxer

Absolutely. I won't give up my pale pink Bayswater.


----------



## flyvetjo

My first was an oak Annie that DH bought me for xmas one year. I still have her tucked up in a dustbag looking as pristine as the day she arrived. Must USE her!!!!


----------



## thelittlestar

My first Mulberry (and designer bag) was an Oak Darwin Roxanne, bought it in Bond Street in 2004 and only used it a couple of times.
However I cannot think about selling her. Took her out of her dustbag last summer and noticed she had developed a lovely patina! Must use this summer....


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

^You definitely must use her this summer!!! x


----------



## Cazzcat

Still have my first and only Mulberry, an ocean blue Mabel.  I sold almost every other bag I owned at the time to buy it and have used every day for almost 2 years.  Until last week when I broke my wrist falling off my ice skates and have had to resort to a non-breed cross body bag to keep my hand free.

Did fall in total lust with a lipstick Roxy last year at CO which I couldn't afford, having sworn off credit cards.  Had to be dragged out for a sit down, tea and headache tablets in Starbucks next door.  Wanted it so badly gave myself an instant headache and still haven't forgotten it.  Someday it will be mine


----------



## LucindaC

I only jumped on the Mulberry band wagon in August last year. My first Mulberry, and designer bag, was a black regular Alexa, which I bought to celebrate finishing my postgrad. I loved it so much I used it every day for 4 months, sadly it's off for repair but hopefully we will be reunited soon. Unfortunately this seems to have stirred up something in me and a Balenciaga city joined at Christmas, and having just started my first 'real' job there will definitely be a second Mulberry at the end of the month after far too long a wait .


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

i still have my first- an oak bayswater! Have loved it every day since i first set eyes on it and will never be able to give it away as i am one of those sentimental people!


----------



## LucindaC

Did fall in total lust with a lipstick Roxy last year at CO which I couldn't afford, having sworn off credit cards.  Had to be dragged out for a sit down, tea and headache tablets in Starbucks next door.  Wanted it so badly gave myself an instant headache and still haven't forgotten it.  Someday it will be mine [/QUOTE]

I really feel for you, you sound exactly like me when I've decided I NEED something! I just can't get it out of my head and usually my BF has to lead me out of the shop muttering sensible things about being able to eat next month etc.


----------



## lhkuv

No I don't, and I even don't have the second one but the third one I have


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

My first was either small oak antony or regular denim mabel...neither of which are still with me!


----------



## Fuzzog

lhkuv said:


> No I don't, and I even don't have the second one but the third one I have



Is that a Rosemary in your avatar - It's GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## sharkgirl

Hi!

I only got my first Mulberry 2 weeks ago-here she is, my gorgeous OS Lexie



This year, instead of making a New Year's resolution about making a change I decided my resolution would be to get my first statement bag. I pored over websites and fell in love pretty quickly with the Alexa. Finally plucked up the courage to splurge a couple of weekends ago. I'm down to £63 a wear now!

I'm ashamed by how happy this bag makes me


----------



## LucindaC

sharkgirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I only got my first Mulberry 2 weeks ago-here she is, my gorgeous OS Lexie
> 
> 
> 
> This year, instead of making a New Year's resolution about making a change I decided my resolution would be to get my first statement bag. I pored over websites and fell in love pretty quickly with the Alexa. Finally plucked up the courage to splurge a couple of weekends ago. I'm down to £63 a wear now!
> 
> I'm ashamed by how happy this bag makes me



Lovely bag and I love your logic, I'm onto about £10 a wear for mine, somehow it makes it so much better to think about it like that! I like to prop my newest purchase up on the desk in my room so I can admire like an ornament, bit odd maybe.


----------



## sharkgirl

LucindaC said:


> Lovely bag and I love your logic, I'm onto about £10 a wear for mine, somehow it makes it so much better to think about it like that! I like to prop my newest purchase up on the desk in my room so I can admire like an ornament, bit odd maybe.


 
I do exactly the same! She sleeps on a chest of drawers in my bedroom. I get acute seperation anxiety when I leave her at home (she didn't come out with me round the dodgy wine bars last weekend for example!)
My husband thinks I've been possessed but I don't care, and since I've been on this forum I can see my behaviour is completely normal!


----------



## LucindaC

sharkgirl said:


> I do exactly the same! She sleeps on a chest of drawers in my bedroom. I get acute seperation anxiety when I leave her at home (she didn't come out with me round the dodgy wine bars last weekend for example!)
> My husband thinks I've been possessed but I don't care, and since I've been on this forum I can see my behaviour is completely normal!



It's definitely nice to find out you're not the only one!  I honestly worry that if I got broken into they'd steal my bags, as if that would be the first thing they'd go for! I've also developed an OCD thing about putting them on floors, bar tables, train seats etc. But that's just common sense right?


----------



## sharkgirl

LucindaC said:


> It's definitely nice to find out you're not the only one!  I honestly worry that if I got broken into they'd steal my bags, as if that would be the first thing they'd go for! I've also developed an OCD thing about putting them on floors, bar tables, train seats etc. But that's just common sense right?


 
We're all speaking the same language on here!


----------



## charliefarlie

sharkgirl said:


> I do exactly the same! She sleeps on a chest of drawers in my bedroom. I get acute seperation anxiety when I leave her at home (*she didn't come out with me round the dodgy wine bars last weekend for example!*)
> My husband thinks I've been possessed but I don't care, and since I've been on this forum I can see my behaviour is completely normal!



This made me laugh Sharkgirl, do you ever go to B52's?


----------



## dazzlepuff

sharkgirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I only got my first Mulberry 2 weeks ago-here she is, my gorgeous OS Lexie
> 
> 
> 
> This year, instead of making a New Year's resolution about making a change I decided my resolution would be to get my first statement bag. I pored over websites and fell in love pretty quickly with the Alexa. Finally plucked up the courage to splurge a couple of weekends ago. I'm down to £63 a wear now!
> 
> I'm ashamed by how happy this bag makes me


 
Wow, she's beautiful! I think every girl should have at least one great bag in their life, we deserve it! Alexa was definitely worth the splurge!


----------



## sharkgirl

charliefarlie said:


> This made me laugh Sharkgirl, do you ever go to B52's?


 
Ooooh!! That made me giggle! 

I have been known to frequent B52s, but on this particular occasion it was JaJa Bar in Crawley!


----------



## sharkgirl

dazzlepuff said:


> Wow, she's beautiful! I think every girl should have at least one great bag in their life, we deserve it! Alexa was definitely worth the splurge!


 
Thanks dazzlepuff! Just bought a liner for her today after reading about them on here. Top tip!

Love this forum


----------



## marmyte

love this thread!

my first was oak phoebe, 2008 and she was a gift (so that's number one reason i'd never re-home her) from someone who knew how long i'd lusted and lusted after this bag, since the phoebe was launched!

the first one i purchased myself was my black patent bays last june, which has been used every day since september and a lot before that too!  don't think i'd ever move that one on either.


----------



## serene

yes I do!  now that I think about it it might have been too mature for me then, but it just grows on me the older I get. Someday it will be my perfect workbag.


----------



## Inem

My first Mulberry is my A4 chocolate Roxanne tote which I purchased from the summer sale 1.5 yr ago and yes it's still with me. The title of this thread actually reminds me of it, so I took it out of the dust bag and it's ready for a spin with me again. I just love it very much. This bag reminds me of every single thing I love about Mulberry bags and sadly they don't make bags like this anymore.


----------



## MissDee

Good thread,

My first mulberry was a gunmetal Ledbury with silver hardwear in the harrods sale and yes I still have her.  She is actually my DH's favourite possibly because it's the only one I asked if he minded I buy lol

MissDee


----------



## elvisfan4life

That ledbury is possibly my fav led of all time!!! sadly I dont have one!!


----------



## fozzie

Yes a black scotchgrain shoulder bag purchased sometime in the 80's!  Sadly I don't use it anymore as the top is just secured by a small leather tab and I worry about things dropping out of it or being removed from it - sign of the times I guess.


----------



## patriot511

Yes, my first Mulberry was a Mini Mabel in Ocean Blue from 2008 and I still love and adore her.


----------



## oystergirl

What a lovely thread - I've really enjoyed reading the stories.

My first Mulberry was a black Kensington (was it 3 years ago?)and yes, (like all the other bags I have bought) I still have her.   I looked at her in the sale at HOF for ages and couldn't cope with the £346 price tag.  

Then the sale ended, but somebody told me about outlets and I tracked the style down in Bicester....and that was the beginning of the slippery slope 

I also enjoy using her - it was the triple lock that I loved and still do.


----------



## TH86

Nope. My first Mulberry was a black Emmy in 2007 (I think), but I found the style (though absolutely gorgeous) hard to wear and a bit impractical, so I sold it. The following year I bought an oak Bayswater, but again failed to use it - too heavy for my taste. Sold it. Oh, I forgot one, I bought a used Rosemary, I think the model's called which I still have. 

Now I sort of have my eyes on the Mini Alexa - such a cute style and it looks like the leather is softer than the Emmy and Bays. That might be wishful thinking  Anyway, I'm considering to cheat on Bays and return to Mulberry for the Alexa.


----------



## Lillan

Yes, my first m bag, was a black Zinia bought summer 2008, and I still have her, and love her very much!
But I don't have the second m bag I bought.


----------



## GemmaLouise

My first back was choc Joel which I still have (although don't use that often).


----------



## lovebags72

I've got my first Mulberry from yesterday...my husband suprised me with a trip too Paris. He bought me an East West Bayswater in chocolate for my mothersday. I was so happy!!
I'm going to keep that bag forever!!


----------



## Arretje

lovebags72 said:


> I've got my first Mulberry from yesterday...my husband suprised me with a trip too Paris. He bought me an East West Bayswater in chocolate for my mothersday. I was so happy!!
> I'm going to keep that bag forever!!



This is so cute - very happy for you Lovebags 
and.....many happy returns of the day


----------



## Kriscat

Nope...my first Mulberry was a small printed thing - lovely bag from around 1985 I think. Was too precious to be used(bought her brand new, a fortune back then) - sold her off in mint condition in 2007! That sale started an avalanche.....never been interested in any kind of bags until I sold my Mulberry....I guess I shouldn't have done that, lol!


----------



## armcandy3

lovebags72 said:


> I've got my first Mulberry from yesterday...my husband suprised me with a trip too Paris. He bought me an East West Bayswater in chocolate for my mothersday. I was so happy!!
> I'm going to keep that bag forever!!


 
Well done! I agree your bag is a keeper and the husband too!


----------



## armcandy3

Yes, I still have my first and still use it nearly every week. Choc darwin roxanne for my xmas 2005. It was love at first sight when I seen Scarlet Johansen with it in magazines. Luckily my OH agreed and I nearly cried when I opened my present on christams morning...I nearly cried again last xmas for different reasons; he got me a bays but it was bright coral which I didn't like..ooops!


----------



## lovebags72

Thank you Arretje and Armcandy3!!


----------



## tortoiseperson

I have my first Mulberry - not sure whether it's my black Congo Adena or my choc scotchgrain/silver  Capris, both bought from sales at Gees Court but I still have them both.  I like their small size esp. for going out in the evening. I treasured them for years before getting seriously into Mulberry more recently.


----------



## Taz

Yep, Midnight mabel - such a buzz buying this bag....the rest has all been downhill..lol!!


----------



## maplecottage

Yes and no, I bought 2 at the same time - a black bays and a choc bays.

Black bays was rehomed but I have kept choc bays


----------



## minkymorgan

I still have mine its a Jemma Rio in Chestnut I even have the tag it was AW2006 and its just got better with age..i'll never let her go


----------



## Laptoplovie

I still have mine. It was an Oak Annie purchased in October 2008.  I still love it.  There is no way that I could sell it.


----------



## ruthie_1

I still have my oak bays which I bought in the sample sale for £295!  Will never part with it... It's been through so much with me - rain, snow... red cough syrup and red pen marks inside!!


----------



## Nic75

I know it's an old thread but reading through this makes me feel very nostalgic for the older, classic styles. Maybe I am older than I think of myself!!

My first Mulberry was a Black Breton. I still love it and could never rehome it. 

I then was given a wonderful white leather tote by my mum that was probably nameless as she got it in the 80's and never used it (how??!)! Shamefully I tried to use it as a change bag and managed to stretch the seams with nappies and stuff and they popped. Mulberry can't fix it so I'm off very shortly to sadly collect my beloved broken bag. Wonder if a cobbler could sort it out....

I don't think I'll ever sell anything as I seem to be frugally buying for all eventualities and no real duplication.


----------



## princesspig

My first Mulberry was a Darwin oak Bayswater. 
I got her in 2005 or so, while at uni. I used her every day - and it shows today; but I still think she's quite pretty and she has her own personality with the patina and stains and scratches. I still have her, I still love her and I still use her (but at the moment my plum Lizzie and bright cabbage mini Alexa are used more, because of the colours).


----------



## DiJe40

Arretje said:


> This is so cute - very happy for you Lovebags
> and.....many happy returns of the day




Such a lovely bag..I have one too &#128515;


----------



## Louliu71

What a good thread......

Black Mitzy messenger, sadly no, or my 2nd or 3rd come to think of it.

Still a very popular bag, see a Mitzy almost every week


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Brandy and mole Scotchgrain clipper & then a matching Hellier tote. Haven't used the tote for 5+ yrs but can't sell her. The clipper is still going strong and I still love her.


----------



## steph22

Yes Oak Bays &#128515;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yes


----------



## NY2005

Choc Phoebe, still have it, its lovely


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Roxanne in Oak, my absolute first love   admittedly I don't use her very often, I've lost her dust bag so she's literally just naked at the bottom of a box of bags, but nonetheless seems to be aging as slowly as Kris Jenner....


----------



## Miss89

Unfortunately no.I gave it to my friend when I bought a new one


----------



## DiJe40

My first Mulberry is an east west bayswater in chocolate


----------



## Betsy2712

Yes a Daria Clutch in black.  I had gone off the plaque a little bit and was tempted to sell, but after seeing the new daria leather and just mulberry leather in general decided to keep her and still use her.

I prefer older would you call it 1st/2nd generation bags -before the leather changes, to me they look and feel much better


----------



## elvisfan4life

Betsy2712 said:


> Yes a Daria Clutch in black.  I had gone off the plaque a little bit and was tempted to sell, but after seeing the new daria leather and just mulberry leather in general decided to keep her and still use her.
> 
> I prefer older would you call it 1st/2nd generation bags -before the leather changes, to me they look and feel much better



A girl after my own heart


----------



## hopes420

My first is tillie  and yes I still have her &#128149;


----------



## Candysroom

My first was a Roxanne in verdigris antique glacé leather. It weighs  tons and takes forever to get into and the colour is faded in about 4 different tones. Still smells fabulous though!

I don't use it now and I suspect that I would get very little for selling it. I am keeping it as an 18th  birthday present for my daughter in a few years time.


----------



## tm3

My first was a Somerset hobo, and I still have and love her! In fact, she remains one of my most used bags!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

No, my first mulberry was a plum Alexa that my knob head ex husband bought me. Loved the bag, hated that he bought me it.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Lolots: gunsandbanjos that really did make me laugh!

I obviously still have my first Mulbery : Poppy Red Glossy Goat Bays
I only got her in June and still in love
Fortunately my hubby not one of those


----------



## J.A.N.

I cant even remember what my 1st Mulberry was im such a scatter brain having had so many. :giggles:
I think it was a Hayden in shiny leopard drizzle i wore that bag ab everywhere and adored it.
I should have kept it  but got bored and moved on.
Ive always loved the leopard prints from Mulberry and have realised that i may need another one in Leopard  very soon oh dear.............
Sellers regret creeping up on me again.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My first was 2011 from Bicester a loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo-love her! Even more so that I paid £240 for her!...not quite the same bargains around anymore


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

My first Mulberry was a Darwin Oak Roxanne.  I have not used it in a while but I did used it quite a bit.  I bought a brown canvas strap from Mulberry and used it with the Roxanne and so It really got a lot of use.   She still looks fierce.


----------



## Ria2011

Yep, my toffee daria satchel. One of my most versatile bags which I can wear any time of year and in any weather.


----------



## remainsilly

I think it's reversed with my first Mulberry--a former stray dog--he still owns me.

Named Mulberry for his easy/goofy joy & summery warmth, he suggested there was a company sharing the title. So, I found out more.

I chose my bays, tricolor primrose, wallet & make up case--all with oxblood. Because that seemed the color of life flowing through flesh. Of sunlit fruits discovered on afternoon rambles. Of the bond between dog & human, amid the relentless cacophony from squeaky toys.

I haven't parted with my mulberry brand pieces. And the dog doesn't seem inclined to leave, either.


----------



## Amazona

I do. It's a black nylon Flight series tote from 2006 or 2007, can't remember. I still use it every now and then, and it's not leaving my closet any time soon.


----------



## rockdiva

Yes, my oak soft buffalo regular Alexa


----------



## elvisfan4life

yes still got all my old ladies  up to  about.100


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Elvis, that's inspirational! 
No, gave my First to a dear friend.  A Mole/Cognac Scotchgrain Trout, purchased late 80's at Mulberry, St. Christopher's Place.  She gave many loyal years of service, and is now back on active duty.


----------



## elvisfan4life

MulberryMermaid said:


> Elvis, that's inspirational!
> No, gave my First to a dear friend.  A Mole/Cognac Scotchgrain Trout, purchased late 80's at Mulberry, St. Christopher's Place.  She gave many loyal years of service, and is now back on active duty.


I always Wanted a scotchgrain saddle bag in the 80s but didn't have enough money to buy Mulberry  until the 2000s in my 40s!! I made up for it though I still have 100 or so including travel bags but mainly use my coach bags now!!


----------



## Izzybet

I still have my first, a small black NVT Bayswater satchel I purchased in the Christmas 2013 sales. I never really new of Mulberry until a trip to Hong Kong and seeking all the knock off bags. I then did some investigating, found TPF and the rest is history!


----------



## onemorebag

I do too, my Darwin oak Bayswater, and bought shortly after that my oak Roxanne first generation.


----------



## Rose Dawson

I received an oak Lily in 2017 as a gift from my mom. I still have her and love her deeply. Will not part with her.


----------



## missframton

around 15 years ago I purchased a make up clutch ( i think thats what it was called) in black darwin leather. I was a single parent at the time,  and as a nurse - well.. i did not have a lot of "fun money" - so roxannes etc were out of the question.the clutch was what i could afford at the time. I still have it, and the leather is amazing.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Yep! Oak regular sized Alexa. So many fond memories with this bag.


----------



## nfornat

My first mulberry is the mini quilted Cara in black colour. Love the versatility of it to do shoulder bag and backpack for casual and remove straps for top handle to use for occasions. It’s just too cute!


----------



## dignatius

Yes, my first Mulberry is a second-hand Oak Darwin Phoebe.  All the ones I bought after her are gone but she remains...


----------



## Taimi

My first Mulberry bag was a cookie SBS and the second Valentines Alexa. I still have both, and both are gorgeous!


----------



## jp23

I do not own my first bag but I have repurchased the style several times since.
My first was a buffalo Alexa but now I have the croc embossed version of it. I have repurchased the cookie several times, now I’ve settled on a SBS cookie. And I just purchased a Suffolk again yesterday ‍


----------



## carmen56

I still have my first Mulberry bag, a tooled Bayswater.  It was love at first sight, and although I don’t use it any more I won’t ever part with it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Glad to see so many old classics still being kept- I have about 20 bays 15  Roxys 12 lilies 10 alexas  12 mabels  then 2-4 east west bays Ledbury etc etc  the last style I bought was the del Ray which I still have never used nothing after that appealed and  still doesn't


----------



## techfool

Yes I do, I have only one, the Emmy that i bought soon after it came out.  I wore it a lot and then my lifestyle changed.  I also found the bag too heavy and stopped using it for years.  I sent it off to the handbag clinic to sell on my behalf but they rejected it for the leather being faded or whatever, it didn't make much sense to me as i had sent them pictures beforehand and they said they could sell it. Very annoying. Anyway, the bag came back to me, I bought a crossbody guitar strap from Etsy and find the bag much more usable now.  I'm glad to have it back!  I've ordered some products to restore it myself - it won't be to the same standard as handbag clinic but tbh their restoration seems overworked to me, I want my bag to look well loved and nicely aged, not painted over.


----------



## PussInPearls

My first Mulberry was a rosepetal medium Lily. I shall never forget how exited I was when she arrived on the door! It was love at first sight. I use her a lot during summer. The chain is a tad uncomfortable and to be honest she is a bit heavy. But I love her design and size and she fits my life style perfectly.


----------



## travelbliss

I still own my original Oak Bayswater in Darwin leather.  I have sold my other ones, as I find them heavy.  I haven't looked at this brand in about 8 years.  The prices began to skyrocket and from what I remember, they were being produced out of England.  Major dept. stores in the US no longer carried Mulberry, and I believe some Mulberry stores did open in some malls, but I'm not sure if they are still in existence.  I'm hoping someone can bring me up to date on what has happened to the brand,  has it become a prestigious brand it was once striving to be,  or has it lost it's original customer base due to changes?


----------



## afroken

My first Mulberry was a black Alexa in polished buffalo. I still have her. Years ago when she first came out, I got obsessed and couldn’t stop thinking about it. I was still in school then and I remember saving all my money from my part time job to buy it. When I finally saved up enough, it got discontinued  I left my contact info with an SA and asked her to call me if an Alexa ever shows up again. A couple months later, the store did acquire a few more Alexas and they were on sale too! I purchased it the very afternoon I got the call - wasn’t going to miss the chance again.

Over the years I still think the Alexa was one of Mulberry’s best creations.


----------



## techfool

travelbliss said:


> I still own my original Oak Bayswater in Darwin leather.  I have sold my other ones, as I find them heavy.  I haven't looked at this brand in about 8 years.  The prices began to skyrocket and from what I remember, they were being produced out of England.  Major dept. stores in the US no longer carried Mulberry, and I believe some Mulberry stores did open in some malls, but I'm not sure if they are still in existence.  I'm hoping someone can bring me up to date on what has happened to the brand,  has it become a prestigious brand it was once striving to be,  or has it lost it's original customer base due to changes?


I have Mulberry shares that are doing really badly so whatever they are doing hasn't been working for some time. I feel they had been trying to position themselves alongside the likes of Dior but failed to do so. While I still look at them from time to time, if I wanted an English brand I would probably go to Aspinal or Cambridge Satchell instead, the former has more flair and the latter more reasonably priced; and for luxury Saint Laurent or Dior. I think they've lost their way.


----------



## afroken

travelbliss said:


> I still own my original Oak Bayswater in Darwin leather.  I have sold my other ones, as I find them heavy.  I haven't looked at this brand in about 8 years.  The prices began to skyrocket and from what I remember, they were being produced out of England.  Major dept. stores in the US no longer carried Mulberry, and I believe some Mulberry stores did open in some malls, but I'm not sure if they are still in existence.  I'm hoping someone can bring me up to date on what has happened to the brand,  has it become a prestigious brand it was once striving to be,  or has it lost it's original customer base due to changes?


You wrote down exactly what I’ve been thinking about Mulberry. I still check them out from time to time, but I haven’t bought anything in years. Prices have gone up so much and their quality is declining. The new Alexas are almost double the price of the original ones, and I feel they’ve cut corners on the design and quality. My mother still loves her Mulberrys that she purchased years ago, but both of us feel that we aren’t willing to pay so much for something that’s outsourced to places where workers may not be paid a fair wage, materials are cheaper, and still costs so much. Like @techfool mentioned above, they’ve lost their way.


----------



## travelbliss

techfool said:


> I have Mulberry shares that are doing really badly so whatever they are doing hasn't been working for some time. I feel they had been trying to position themselves alongside the likes of Dior but failed to do so. While I still look at them from time to time, if I wanted an English brand I would probably go to Aspinal or Cambridge Satchell instead, the former has more flair and the latter more reasonably priced; and for luxury Saint Laurent or Dior. I think they've lost their way.



Is that Aspinal of London?   I remember years ago they sold mostly small accessory pieces, (loved their themed keychains) but I had no idea they are now into high-end bags, luggage, etc.  Will have to re-visit their site.


----------



## Jamesmum

emilyenglish said:


> I still have 5 bags from 1998-2005 my Mother bought them for me from Shepton.  I can't sell gifts, feel too guilty.  Only ever sold bags that I've bought.
> The first was a bucket shaped purple one.  Don't know her name, but I used to get so many compliments.  She looks very sad now.  My Mulberry scotchgrain briefcase is also a love of mine.  I'm a stay at home mother of two now and it reminds me of how I used to be somebody once!!!!!


You are somebody! Just a different somebody hopefully with slightly different but even lovelier bags !


----------



## Navajo princess

Yes, my first Mulberry was a Bayswater in Congo leather which I absolutely adore due to its quality and sheen.  My second was an East West Bayswater in NVT and it's a real workhorse of a bag in black leather - both bought in 2010, and I still have them and they are both looking good.  They are like family members to me so will never be without them and yes I still use them, the East West Bayswater is my work bag.


----------



## lmk15

My first Mulberry was the Bayswater in the oxblood colour, bought in 2014 and then a medium Lily bag in the croc embossed leather in 2015. Still have and use both. I use the Lily more than the Bayswater nowadays as it's smaller but both have held up so well. They were my first designer bags so would never part with them!


----------



## curlsaloud

My first Mulberry was a Bayswater in Oak.  Hubby bought it for me on a day out in York when I got my first proper career job after Uni.  It is absolutely trashed - I spilled a cup of coffee over it and it has stains on it and the corners are a bit scuffed, but I still love it and still use it occasionally, I love the lived in look.  I turned 50 this year so it's about 27 years old and I remember it costing about £450.


----------



## 24shaz

curlsaloud said:


> My first Mulberry was a Bayswater in Oak.  Hubby bought it for me on a day out in York when I got my first proper career job after Uni.  It is absolutely trashed - I spilled a cup of coffee over it and it has stains on it and the corners are a bit scuffed, but I still love it and still use it occasionally, I love the lived in look.  I turned 50 this year so it's about 27 years old and I remember it costing about £450.


Wow! 27 years, that’s incredible (how bad was the coffee damage?). I also love loved in oak bags, they look great.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My first Mulberry was bought in premodern times! In 1986 I was given a binocular bag and a folio purchased from the St Christopher’s Place Mulberry store in London. 
I still have the folio but sadly I let go of the binocular bag a long time ago - wish I hadn’t. 

From more recent times I still have my Mulberry Roxanne in Oak.  Not carried anymore and could do with some restoration work, but what a great bag and it still has a place in my heart and in my home.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

No, I loved them (Medium lily & OG Alexa, can't rmb which was first), they were in very classy neutral shades and the leather was nice for MB, but the openings drove me nut (the Alexa more so), and they were heavyyyy.

I do still miss both and might get the mini Alexa, though the regular size looked the most "satchel-y"


----------



## Katinahat

I do! But it’s not that old: Mole Grey Bayswater bought in 2015. I use it for work but don’t carry it so often now. 

It kind of snowballed once I bought the first and I bought more. I have all my Mulberry bags and wouldn’t part with any. 

The last two were a black Alexa icon the week they came out (I was so happy to see it rereleased) and a Mulberry pink Mini Alexa. I love them all but Alexas are my favourite. It’s just something about that casual crossbody style with its posh and sophisticated stylish edge. Love it!


----------



## jane beach

Yes! 10+ year old Bays for Macbook natural grain.


----------



## Dynah

My first was an oak Tessie Tote, and I still have it. I've neglected it for some time and thought about selling it, but after a while I started using it again. I still find the size a bit awkward, just a little too small for a tote bag. Nevertheless a nice classic basic.


----------



## SWlife

I bought the medium Alexa years ago after seeing SJP carry it in a movie. I loved most everything except the lack of cellphone pocket on the back.
That seems to be true of all Mulberry bags- no cellphone slip pocket on the back of the bag. That’s a dealbreaker for me, unfortunately.
I sold the bag, but still absolutely love that silhouette. I might buy a small version from FASHIONPHILE because of the price point, plus I do like a smaller handbag these days. I’ll just have to make sure i can shove my phone in my back jean’s pocket.


----------



## Katinahat

SWlife said:


> I bought the medium Alexa years ago after seeing SJP carry it in a movie. I loved most everything except the lack of cellphone pocket on the back.
> That seems to be true of all Mulberry bags- no cellphone slip pocket on the back of the bag. That’s a dealbreaker for me, unfortunately.
> I sold the bag, but still absolutely love that silhouette. I might buy a small version from FASHIONPHILE because of the price point, plus I do like a smaller handbag these days. I’ll just have to make sure i can shove my phone in my back jean’s pocket.


It’s a good point. I’d like a phone pocket too but it’s not a deal breaker.


----------

